# What size would you make a child's cowl?



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Knitting in the round, how many stitches would you start with for a cowl/neckwarmer for a child (age 9-12) and how wide would you make it. Most patterns are for adult size.
Thank you for your help. Using size 11 needles and Vanna's Choice medium yarn.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing and also about 4-6 year olds...
I was guessing around 4 and 5 inches wide.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

There are lots of cowl patterns on Ravelry for children. You could either find one you like or use some for guidelines to create your own.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=cowl&availability=free&fit=child&sort=best&page=4&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Measure the childs head at the widest part. That is the measurement you need for the cowl. Check the charts at the Craft Yarn Council for head circumference for all ages. A man is about 22" so it will be smaller than that. The measurement for a 4 year old will be higher than 4"!


----------



## Bbt712 (Jan 10, 2012)

We called these neck warmers "back in the day" when my boys were little. The first ones were knitted flat...worsted weight yarn...size 10needles...garter stitch for 14 inches...bind off and seam. Have also done them in the round....worsted weight yarn...size 8 or 9 needles....cast on 88 stitches and do k 2 p 2 ribbing for about 6 inches...bind off. Both of these are easily adjusted size-wise and tuck into jackets nicely.
Oops...for the flat one cast on 30 stitches.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies. I will give them a try.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

For my 7 year old great grandson I made one using chenille yarn and size 5.5mm needles and I cast on 60 sts and knit it 12 inches in length and it was a perfect fit. I knit it so that they could wear it pulled up over the back of their heads like a snood, or as a cowl slouched around the neck. I did one for all the kids, and they loved them.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Use any child's hat pattern. A cowl is basically a hat without the top. You can go to www.ravelry.com. In the pattern search box, type in child's hat pattern. On the left sidebar, you can customize your search. Include the type of yarn and the needle you want to work with. See what comes up. I like to make this type of circle scarf for myself. Cast on the number of stitches as for a hat. Knit until you get to the proper height. The height of them run about 9-12 inches. I like to use a rib stitch because it hugs the face better and you can pull it over your face when the cold wind blows.


----------



## Charles drake (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you ALL. You responded oh so fast! I had JUST joined. So nice.


----------



## Charles drake (Nov 9, 2017)

I goofed on the user name tho......long story. If I could change it I would. Charles is not really me. I'm a lady..... My name is Char.


----------

